

Ask HN: Review my startup. - dkpccode
http://www.soulfuse.com

======
jhacks
Honestly, there isn't much on this landing page to review. The online dating
space is quite crowded. What benefits do you bring to the table? You should
stress them. Or put a video together. Something to entice users to sign up. As
it stands, there is nothing compelling me to sign up.

In regards to design, it's a bit old looking. The font (including the logo) is
far too generic. The image is a bit clip-art-esque. The generic submit buttons
aren't helping either. These are your calls to action... they need to pop!

Sorry to be harsh. But I think being honest is the most helpful thing.

Good luck!

~~~
dkpccode
I really appreciate your honest feed back! This is the kind of feed back I am
looking for, direct and right to the point. Thank you, I will work on the
items you mentioned!

Much appreciated! :-)

------
katherineparker
I agree with jhacks. I'm sure you will be successful with a few changes.

Good luck and good job asking for constructive criticism (...it's a smart idea
people unfortunately often shy away from).

~~~
dkpccode
Update... I changed the buttons to blue and added a blue line around the sign
up section.

Any feedback for the link: "Online Dating and related topics & tips!" it
launches the page <http://www.soulfuse.com/OnlineDating.aspx>.

It links to four other pages with online dating information.

Still working on either a video or the "what makes us different", to entice
people to sign up.

As far as the design goes I am trying to keep the page looking clean and
uncluttered, although I will look into trying to spruce it up without making
the site look like it is trying too hard to get attention.

About the graphic, I have gotten the most compliments for the graphic for
various reasons. My personal choice for using it was because I think it is
more appealing to look at than a bunch of random individual's pictures
plastered on the landing page. I think it provokes one's imagination.

Thank you!

Don

